# Best laser printer for T-shirt



## dayday67 (Apr 12, 2019)

What is the best laser printer for doing T-shirts using self weeding paper


----------



## gotstees (Jun 30, 2016)

Which colors? White toner laser or 4/c laser. Two models are very good for that is oki and icolor printer


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

For a basic laser printer we recommend Oki or Canon.


----------



## gotstees (Jun 30, 2016)

dayday67 said:


> What is the best laser printer for doing T-shirts using self weeding paper


icolor is very good and it come with a rip software. Oki you have to buy a rip software. Canon no rip software for it.


----------

